# Ferry Returns to Dover.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
We are planning to go to France Spain and Portugal in January 2008 for up to 90 days from Dover.
This will be our first trip abroard with the Motorhome. 
Can anyone give me their experiences or advice about the ferry operators if we wanted to return on an earlier ferry, say a week early from the booked date?
Regards,
Al
Sennen523


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Al

It depends on who you're with, and the terms of the ticket you've purchased.

They will all allow you to change your tickets, but how much you pay for the privilege will vary from £0 to £lots. Check your ticket type, and the website for the ferry operator.

We're always changing our tickets, and we've paid nothing, and we've paid up to £25.

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Norfolkline have been pretty good in our experience, but only run from Dover to Dunkerque. Dead easy getaway at the other end though, and next door to Belgium if that's of interest.

Being primarily a truck line their ships are a bit like elegant transport caffs, but perfectly adequate for less than two hours. The advantage is (_or has been in our experience_) that as a truck line they seem far more interested than some other carriers in getting you onboard and out of the way. Some of the others never miss a chance to get a few quid more out of you. :evil:

Zeb


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Sennen523.
Just confirming our experience has been the same as Gerald.
I think it can be the luck of who's on duty when you change ferries or if they are busy etc :? 
But do check the conditions of your ticket too!

Also agree with Zeb about the quick getaway on Norfolklines but prices seem to have gone up in the last few years :roll: 
Regards C


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

It seems to me that charging for changing your ferry time is an area where they are tightening up, probably seeing this as another boost to income.

Sea France are now doing 3 levels of fare Dover/Calais
This year we've used the Freedom fare 3 times because of the flexibility and the knowledge that we might need to change our times before our departure or return.

If they have the 3 levels I can't see them continuing to be as flexible outside of the particular band saver/amendable/freedom otherwise why have them?

Here are the 3 Sea France Fare levels.

Booking Terms & Conditions

*Saver fares Fare* - £10.00 Modification Fees (and possibly an excess) apply each time you amend the date or time of your journey. 100% Cancellation Fee applies.

*Amendable Fare* - Gives you cheaper flexibility and a reduced cancellation fee - you can change your booking for a £5 Modification Fee each time you amend the date or time of your journey. You will be charged if any excess is due - this excess will be any difference between the original price of the booking and the price of the new selected sailing. If for any reason you have to cancel up to 24 hours prior to departure you will only be charged a £30 Cancellation Fee. Don't leave it too late as, after this, it increases to 100% of the ticket price.

*Freedom Fare* - Our most flexible fare - this ticket is ideal if your travel plans are likely to change.There is No Modification Fee no matter how many times you change your ticket - You will only be charged if any excess fare is due - this will be the difference between the original price of the booking and the price of the new selected sailing. If for any reason you have to cancel up to 24 hours prior to departure there will be No Cancellation Fee. However, don't leave until after the date of travel as you will then be charged 100% of the ticket value.

Please note, fares quoted are only valid at the time of enquiry.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

1happy said:


> Also agree with Zeb about the quick getaway on Norfolklines but prices seem to have gone up in the last few years :roll:
> Regards C


I think it depends on how early you book Catherine. They seem to be following the crowd and doing the "El Cheapo Airlines" method of booking, but we got a crossing in September for £61 return. It was booked in about March though.

Cheers

Zeb


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

We used SeaFrance (Dover/Calais) in Feb 2007 and came back 3 days early (wife not well) with no charge.

In Sept we arrived at Calais a bit (1-2 hours) early and without asking they put us on the ferry leaving in 15 minutes! Again no charge.

Both with cheapest saver fares. Not sure what would happen if you wanted to cross after booked time/date. I presume you would need to phone them to re-book and then there is likely to be an extra charge.

David


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

My experience with Seafrance is that if you want to alter your crossing date or time you will not be charged unless the crossing is a more popular one than the one you first booked. Got charged £25 extra this year after changing by phone.
Best thing to do is turn up on the day you want to go and negotiate the right crossing.


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*ferries*

Hi Sennen,We have travelled on most of the ferries across the channel.when using Norfolk line there was no charge,on P & O it cost £10 to change date and time and likewise with DFDS.
However last month we used eurotunnel and as we had made better time that expected we chance our luck and tried to go on 23 hours early,no problem said the young lady,next train leaves in 30 mins,then promptly floored by asking for 245 euros for the privilege !!! 
We declined their offer,moved to a safe stop 5 mins from reception,went around euro city during the day then caught our train at the pre booked time.
Once we arrived home I contacted Eurotunnel to query the cost and was told," only prepaid/booked via the internet qualifies for the night time discounted fares.Passenger who just turn up are charged full price!! when I said that it would surely be better to have passengers/vehicles than to run almost empty they told me it was company policy.No wonder they are losing so much money.P.S. enjoy Spain,we are going out 31st march for ten weeks.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

*Eurotunnel.*

Thanks All for your info.

metblue, 
Apart from the Eurotunnel policy if you want to change your booking, what did you think of Eurotunnel, the terminals and leaving Calais etc.
I was wondering what It's like driving on/off with a motorhome.
Thanks
Sennen523


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*eurotunnel*

Hi Sennan.we both that eurotunnel was fab !! turn up,book in go shopping. back to van put kettle on,fill up a flask.Drive forward into departure queue.get van checked (to ensure gas switched off) Then drive onto the train. get out cab seats,go to rear of van put feet up. By the time you have drunk your cuppa, you have arrived in France .Absolutely brilliant.
Access to Eurotunnel in Uk off M20 and parking is great.in France 2 mins off the train access to French motorway system is less than 3 mins away.One thing to note is that at the French side there is a large parking area for vans and caravans.If you arrive early go into the main foyer area to in formation desk and ask for the code to the toilet block.They are usually clean but sometimes not.
It is more expensive than the ferries at approx £120 return (cheaper if you book earlier and online) But if you are like us and have a dog he stays with us in the van and not left in the van on the car deck on the ferry.As the saying goes "you pays your money and takes your chances" it's your choice.regards


----------

